# Can prescriptions expire?



## helenlouisey (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi, wondering whether you can help?  I was given a private prescription from my consultant for IVF drugs which I sent to the drugs company last month, however my cycle was delayed whilst I had to go on the pill and wait for a cyst to shrink.  I've had scan and been given the go ahead today to start new cycle of IVF next week, but when I saw the IVF planning nurse she said that my old prescription has been cancelled and is no longer valid and I had to get the drugs from her. 

Is this correct? Can they cancel a prescription? Obviously don't want to cause a fuss with the nurse, and at the time was a bit shocked, but I did advise the drugs company of the delay  at the time and they said no problem to call back when I wanted to the drugs to arrange payment and delivery.

Not really sure what to do from here as don't want to get on wrong side of IVF nurse as will be seeing a lot of her over next few weeks.

Any advise on where I stand would be much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi helenlouisey,

In general prescriptions are valid for 6 months from the date on which they were written (there are varying execeptions to this as CD prescriptions are only valid for 28 days and repeat prescriptiosn can still be dispensed after 6 months in some cases)

The prescriber can call the dispensing pharmacist at any time and ask for the prescription to be cancelled though if it has not already been dispensed. I suppose it all depends what has been said to the company you had sent the prescription to   I'd give them a call to ask what the current circumstance is first before going back to IVF clinic to ask why they want to cancel the script.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## helenlouisey (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you Maz   , I will give the drugs company a call tomorrow and check what the status of the presciption is.


----------

